# Abandoned childs insane asylum



## dry3210

First, I really have no idea what I'm doing with this camera...all pictures were taken on either auto, macro, or shutter priority.  I noticed some came out a little granny.  I did many in RAW and tried to play with settings afterwards and ran all of em through photoshop too.

Feel free to give input but keep in mind I really don't know what I'm doing and I'm well aware of that.  

And also interested in any favorites

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Antarctican

My faves are 2 and 5...I like the colours, the texture of the flaking paint, and the strips of light as you look down the hall in the fifth one


----------



## Hybridatomsk

wow. these photos are amazing. i never imagined an insane asylum that was made solely for children. that's just so sad.


----------



## dry3210

Hybridatomsk said:


> wow. these photos are amazing. i never imagined an insane asylum that was made solely for children. that's just so sad.



I was just reading up on it some more and it would seem that some of the patients spent a good few decades there.  Reading the issues they had and just some things we consider simple like getting dressed or going to the bathroom they couldn't do.

Oh and it wasn't just insane children but also mentally challenged and behaviorally issued children.


----------



## abraxas

dry3210 said:


> ...  Reading the issues they had ...
> ... like getting dressed or going to the bathroom they couldn't do.
> ...



Seeing the issues we have online, it's sort of like the way the social internet effects people?


Nice shots. You'll get there.  It's good you research your subject too. IMO.

& the second shot stands out for me.


----------



## Senor Hound

Knowing what it is makes you look at the photos in an entirely different way.  This is VERY VERY creepy and very dark and disturbing.

And don't be so hard on yourself.  Everyone has to learn about photography, even the professionals on here.  We all start at the same point, which is zero.  These are good photos, and I hope you keep shooting and posting!


----------



## tirediron

Very nice - I love this kind of photography.


----------



## dry3210

Heres some more from that trip

8.




(Taken with my Canon SD750, not the DSLR)

9.




We couldn't find an "N" to finish his name

10.




The nurse's office...err at least there was a bunch of nurse like stuff in it

11.




The group


----------



## mdcrisp2000

I like the 'ghosts' in 2 and 4. You shoulda got a little kid to go and sit in one of the chairs in no.1; just to add even more creepiness 

Great series :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan7783

I might have to make a trip to that place. Wouldn't be too terribly far for me. If I decide to bring a group, would you be willing to aid in the adventure?

#5 is my favorite but I like #2 a lot too. I have to admit I got a shiver down my back when I saw #2


----------



## HoboSyke

3 and 4 are the best imo.. =) Good subject..


----------



## dry3210

ryan7783 said:


> I might have to make a trip to that place. Wouldn't be too terribly far for me. If I decide to bring a group, would you be willing to aid in the adventure?
> 
> #5 is my favorite but I like #2 a lot too. I have to admit I got a shiver down my back when I saw #2


 
I'd feel more comfortable taking just you then taking a group of people I don't know.  Now that winter is coming I have more free time...or I should at least since I can't ride.

Heres some more from older trips with a point and shoot

12.





13.





14.





I have more if anyone wants me to post em.  I actually forgot about this thread


----------



## boo9radley

Where is this place? I'd love to go sometime...


----------



## mmcduffie1

#2 scares me


----------



## Big Bully

Wow you have some really creepy shots! Fantastic I love #2,4!! And the one on the bridge. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Toxic Toast

cool creepy shots, the last one with the grim reaper grafiti is pretty freaky


----------



## G. Ike

Senor Hound said:


> Knowing what it is makes you look at the photos in an entirely different way.  This is VERY VERY creepy and very dark and disturbing.



+1 definitely

The shots are great, and they are very creepy and unsettling to look at. I like it


----------



## dry3210

boo9radley said:


> Where is this place? I'd love to go sometime...


 
Philly suburbs

Since you guys seem to like the "ghostly" pics

15.






16.





17.





18.


----------



## AbelR74

Very thought provoking photos!  Makes one really think what went on in that kind of place.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Bully

Wow I love #2 and 4 of your new set.. When I saw #4 I totally got that cold shiver going up my spine. 
You should also post these pictures in the Abandoned thread. You will have the guys in there going wild with these shots! Fantastic!

Abel, do we really want to know what happened in those places? I think some of the tales would haunt us for life!


----------



## Chiller

Wow...I would give away somebodies close relative to aliens if I could visit this place.  Some great shots you captured here.  Keep it up. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> Wow...I would give away somebodies close relative to aliens if I could visit this place. Some great shots you captured here. Keep it up. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ZacMan1987

I think number 1 has a lot of promise to be a good shot, except that you shot a super contrasty scene. If you go back, I would try that shot, except set up with the window to your back or at least out of the frame.


----------



## bradster76

Man, got some nice shot there, of a cool ass site. :thumbup::thumbup: Hey, if you do a lot of UE, too check out my thread "Abandoned Places" in the Photo Theme section. Lots of cool stuff there! 

As soon as I saw the word "asylum" I clicked...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Double H

As far as asylums go, this is one of the more trashed places, VERY trashed. There are far better places with a lot less damage if you know where to look. New York state and Mass have a lot of pristine asylums and TB hospitals.


----------



## dry3210

ZacMan1987 said:


> I think number 1 has a lot of promise to be a good shot, except that you shot a super contrasty scene. If you go back, I would try that shot, except set up with the window to your back or at least out of the frame.


 
Heres some others from that room.  Its a "gym" with bleachers and a gym horse and even bars among other things such as desks and basketball nets.

19.




(I didn't have a tripod so I had to use the desk)

20.




(these pictures are probably 2+ years old)

21.
And some regular pictures (non-artsy)





22.







bradster76 said:


> Man, got some nice shot there, of a cool ass site. :thumbup::thumbup: Hey, if you do a lot of UE, too check out my thread "Abandoned Places" in the Photo Theme section. Lots of cool stuff there!
> 
> As soon as I saw the word "asylum" I clicked...:lmao::lmao:



I'll have to check that out



Double H said:


> As far as asylums go, this is one of the more trashed places, VERY trashed. There are far better places with a lot less damage if you know where to look. New York state and Mass have a lot of pristine asylums and TB hospitals.



Yes this one is wrecked pretty good.  Not as bad as the other one that they knocked down recently.  Theres one around here in better condition but I haven't been to in awhile as it was difficult to not get caught.  Sucks everyone feels the need to wreck them.


----------



## Lensmeister

Chiller said:


> Wow...I would give away somebodies close relative to aliens if I could visit this place.  Some great shots you captured here.  Keep it up. :thumbup::thumbup:



I love this thread ... Some Great photos here.

I can picture Chiller in this place .... 

My favourite has got to be number 16 ... Wonderful 


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ray mallonee

I really like these shots, they really make you think.  Nothing like that where I am from, we have alot of corn, soybean, and sorgum fields though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dry3210

Thanks everyone for the comments!

23.




The crap on the ground is some sort of insulation as they eventually boarded up the top floors

24.





25.




These were on the walls to tell who's birthday was in what month and how old they would have been.  

26.


----------



## STACKflyer

WOW!  I love abandoned buildings.  You got some great captures.  Anyway you could share the address?  I live within an hour and really want to go check it out.


----------



## dry3210

STACKflyer said:


> WOW! I love abandoned buildings. You got some great captures. Anyway you could share the address? I live within an hour and really want to go check it out.


 
Its abandoned, it doesn't really have an address that I know of! It's Pennhurst, do some searching online you should be able to find good info on it. It recently got purchased and I've heard a lot of stories about security increases (who knows how true that is)

27.






28.





29.





30.




^Painted on the wall

Thats the last I have of this place that I'd consider "share worthy" I do have plenty of other abandoned places though if anyone is interested


----------



## STICKMAN

Wow, all great shots, what a place to have handy to go practice at....  I am right across the bridge in south jersey I may have to go try to check this place out... Keep shooting you got a good eye for this type of photography.


----------



## Wynner3

dry3210 said:


> Philly suburbs



Damn, I wish I had known, I was in Philly two weeks ago. I love stuff like this but I live in California. Close to me is an old military hospital but it's heavily guarded.


----------



## duncanp

interesting series!

  Woodsac would have a field day there too... (does he evern turn up anymore? all i remember of him were the freakish self portraits with bloods and gas masks?)


----------

